# HELP!!!! need info



## MPD658 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am currecntly 19 y.o I work for two police departments as a dispatcher.
My question is when did the law change stating you have to be 21 y.o to be a police Officer, instead of 18. I am talking about non civil service. I know before you were able to carry under the badge, I am wondering if anyone has any info as if this is still possible.

THX in advance for the assistance.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3704


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone know if Boston PD changed Rule 400 to reflect the new law? It used to have a 19 year-old limit also.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Boston does require applicants to be at least 21 years of age.

http://www.cityofboston.gov/police/exam.asp


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Boston does require applicants to be at least 21 years of age.
> 
> http://www.cityofboston.gov/police/exam.asp


I meant for SPO's under Rule 400.


----------

